# Green Mountain Prefolds - are they worth it?



## OvenSeeksBun (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok. So I've been reading about prefolds, and I can't find anything that comes as highly recommended as GMD. The problem is, I live in Canada and she makes it verrry difficult to get those dipes over her.

At first I thought, "no problem. She doesn't ship to Canada, but I could ship them to a US address I know of and we can pick it up at the border". However, she doesn't accept international credit cards either, plus she makes sure the shipping address we provide matches the one on the credit card









If they are really and truly worth the effort, DH said we can get it done. But are they?


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

They are nice prefolds but I wouldn't go to extraordinary lengths to get them. The big deal with GMD is the sizing. Check out www.little-lions.com. They have some of the same sizes and some great deals on seconds/overstock right now.

http://www.little-lions.com/page50.html


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

That sounds like a lot of trouble for diapers.


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

I prefer my Little Lions Capri-sized over my GMD reds. THey are pretty much the same size but the LLs quilted up better and faster and I think they are a little softer. When I need premiums I will get them from Little Lions.


----------



## OvenSeeksBun (Sep 11, 2008)

That is very good to know. I know it's a lot of trouble for diapers, but when people talk about "prefolds" it sounds like they should all be the same, but they are obviously not.
I haven't heard much about Little Lions, but if they are good diapers (and sized well, which seems to be the main thing with GMD) then that is probably a better option.

Now: Chinese or Indian? Indians appeal to me because they are supposedly softer. They say Chinese are more durable, but are "prefolds" already the most durable thing you can get? So what does *more* durable mean in this case?


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OvenSeeksBun* 
Ok. So I've been reading about prefolds, and I can't find anything that comes as highly recommended as GMD. The problem is, I live in Canada and she makes it verrry difficult to get those dipes over her.

At first I thought, "no problem. She doesn't ship to Canada, but I could ship them to a US address I know of and we can pick it up at the border". However, she doesn't accept international credit cards either, plus she makes sure the shipping address we provide matches the one on the credit card









If they are really and truly worth the effort, DH said we can get it done. But are they?

That's weird, because I bought mine that way... on a Canadian Credit Card. (Have a friend who's a border guard, and keeps a PO Box on the American side for ebay.)

I have the brown edge ones, and while I like them (and DH finds them easier to put on) I really prefer my Bummis premiums for absorbancy. (I used the infant sized ones too, and loved them as well!)


----------



## OvenSeeksBun (Sep 11, 2008)

Hmm... interesting. Bummis are easy to find, they seem to be what the majority of websites carry. I had no idea what the quality was like though. DiaperPin doesn't categorize prefolds, they are all lumped together.


----------



## OvenSeeksBun (Sep 11, 2008)

"For cloth diapers in Canada, we recommend Parenting By Nature.

Green Mountain Diapers does not ship internationally. We do not accept international credit cards.

We accept Visa, MasterCard, Discover/Novus and American Express cards (USA issued cards to USA addresses, plus APO/FPO addresses)"...

http://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/ordering.htm








:


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

That's really odd. I've ordered using my UK credit card several times. She must have just changed it.


----------



## abharrington (Jun 30, 2007)

we love our GMD prefolds. although, in the interest of full disclosure, ive not tried other prefolds. the orange edge are perfect on ds, even now at 3.5 weeks and 10 lbs. the red also fit well and we use them for nighttime. we also stuff our pockets with the orange edge and the yellow edge.

i do think that they take much longer to prep than she says on the site. even with boiling them, it seems to take a good 15 washes or so to be fully quilty, shrunk and soft. (not that i prepped them that long...just with use over time, with our first dd, they got better and better.)

although, they are pricey and if it will be that hard to get, i'd go with little lions. what a great deal!!


----------



## hollianna (May 27, 2008)

Wow, thanks for sharing the info about the Little Lions seconds! Those are great prices. Do you know if they always have deals like this? Sadly, money is tight enough that I can't even afford such good prices right now, but I would hate to pass up a good deal now and have to pay more later on.


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollianna* 
Wow, thanks for sharing the info about the Little Lions seconds! Those are great prices. Do you know if they always have deals like this? Sadly, money is tight enough that I can't even afford such good prices right now, but I would hate to pass up a good deal now and have to pay more later on.

I'm not sure, usually stores put up seconds when they get new shipments in that aren't quite perfect. If I needed new prefolds I would go ahead and snatch these up. With free shipping over $60 in addition to the low prices of the seconds you aren't going to get much better than this.


----------



## hollianna (May 27, 2008)

Thanks, PrettyBird for the advice. You're right. Can't beat those prices. I went back to the site, and one of the sizes I wanted (smaller) is gone, so I just bought the larger size instead. It'll last me longer anyway.

I hope they fit! Thanks again for the info. I saved myself at least $20 if not more by purchasing from little lions.


----------



## Maiasaura (Aug 12, 2002)

i can't tell you re: Canada. i'm in the USA.
but i used GMD when my son was little (he's nearly 8 now, and we used them from 2001 to 2004 or so) and i LOVE LOVE LOVED them!!! except for the rare -- i hesitate to say stain, cause they didn't, really-- darker patch, they were just about as new 4 years later as they were initially! still could have gone through a couple more kids' diapering lives, i do believe.

HTH,
pamela


----------



## septbabymama (Mar 11, 2008)

I've never used GMD, but I bought chinese prefolds from cottonbabies and they work great and they were a lot cheaper than all the other sites that I've been to so I highly recommend them. So if it's that much trouble to get GMDs, why go through all that hassle?


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

Re: indian vs. chinese

An example of how they start to eventually wear: I bought a dozen indian premiums used. DD is now 16 months and some are just starting to wear through the top layer in spots. I have no idea how long they were used before I bought them. Even with the wear/fraying they are still usable now, just not pretty.

I would probably still go with indians. They really are softer than CPF.


----------



## schreiberwriter (Aug 3, 2005)

My non-GMD prefolds are pretty thin.

I recommend buying off diaperswappers.com. There are mamas that ship to Canada. If you have funded paypal, they'll take your money.


----------



## g&a (Dec 15, 2004)

I feel your pain, mama. I got my GMD's on diaperswappers. Prepped but not used from another mama who changed her mind. I loved the sizes, but that's about all I can say since I haven't tried any other ones. It would sure be nice if some canadian retailer stepped up to the plate and offered them here.
g.


----------

